# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  hand gebrochen?

## AutBerga

wie merke ich ob die hand gebrochen ist?

----------


## klamsi

Ins UKH und Röntgen lassen?  :Wink:

----------


## q_FTS_p

Die Hand hat bekanntermaßen mehrere Knochen. Wenn die ganze Hand (und damit alle Knochen) hin is, dann merkst es schon.
Kontrolle ob Finger gebrochen is: Daran ziehen (Finger muss dabei eine gerade Linie bilden)...wenns sehr weh tut is er wahrsch. gebrochen.

Am Sichersten is halt röntgen lassen.

----------


## AutBerga

ich fahre eh noch ins ukh 

aber wollte halt mal vorher fragen

finger sind keine gebrochen

ich kann das handgelenk nach oben und unten bewegen aber seitlich nicht  und es ist geschwollen

----------


## willi

@AutBerga

A du bist das, ich war heute auf der Planai(Handgelenkstütze :Wink:  ), wünsche dir gute Besserung und hoffe kein Bruch.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Auf der Planai heißts halt in erster Linie aufpassen.

----------


## noox

Grad bei der Hand ist's schwierig zu sagen. Hab mir als Kind mal am Handgelenk was gebrochen und vor ein paar Jahren den Mittelhandknochen. Beide male zuerst nicht an Bruch geglaubt, aber am nächsten Tag im KH wurde es dann festgestellt. Typisches Anzeichen für einen Bruch is z.B., dass dir schlecht oder schwindlig wird (ohne, dass du dir den Kopf angehauen hast). Bei mir war's beim 2. Bruch so. Da war mir mal ein paar Minuten schwindelig. 

Jedenfalls anschauen lassen, weil zwischen Bruch und Nicht-Bruch kann man häufig als Laie schwer unterscheiden.

----------


## AutBerga

hy willi ja der bin ich  :Wink: 

fts;  erste fahrt in meinen leben auf der planai  vorher aber extra nochmal gebremst ;(

noox: schwindligg war mir gar nicht  :Wink:  

fahr morgen eh ins lkh

----------


## noox

Ich war zwar noch nie Windischgarsten, aber von den Geschichten, die ich so gehört hab, sollte die Planai für einen Windischgarsten-Local kein Problem sein. Ein Sturz kann immer und überall passieren - war ja auch eine easy Stelle, wo das passiert ist. Die Länge der Planai ist sicher etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.Und da können dann unten leichter Fehler passieren.

----------


## georg

Ich würd mich nicht spielen und im Forum nachfragen sondern ins KH fahren. Besser wäre gewesen dass noch heute zu erledigen. Aber spätestens morgen mußt dort aufkreuzen.

----------


## AutBerga

Nox  planai kommt mir auch wirklich leichter vor
Und is seit gestern meine neie lieblingstrecke  so geil zum fahren


Ich fahr eh nacher ins lkh

----------


## AutBerga

hy leute nix gebrochen nur handschiene 

wachstummsfuge ein wenig beleidigt  :Wink:  

nach gefühl darf ich wieder biken

----------


## noox

Gut zu hören. Gute Besserung! Schadet eh nicht, wenn man sich mal a bissl weh tut, damit man weiß, dass das passieren kann. Es ist grad am Anfang immer schwer das Risiko abzuschätzen.

----------


## AutBerga

ja stimmt  anfang fahr mittlerweile schon 2jahreaber vorm zielhang auf der planai werd ich jz respekt habenmir is es sogar elichter vorgekommen wie in windischgarsten

----------


## Silent Flowcomp

Ach du warst das. Du bist ja dann den ganzen Tag im Parkhaus gesessen und hast deinen Arm gehalten? Nächstes mal besser so schnell wie möglich anschaun lassen.
Je länger du wartest, desto schlimmer wirds im Ernstfall.
Wie und wo is denn eigentlich genau passiert?

Und wenn ich dir nen Tipp geben darf, erst wieder Radfahren wenn du unter Belastung keine Schmerzen mehr spürst. Sonst wird alles nur noch schlimmer und du darfst noch länger aussetzen.

----------


## AutBerga

Ja     bin ich   :Wink:   bin gestern schon wieder ohne schmerzen gefahren

Wer warsd duvich glaube ich habe dich gesehen  :Wink: 

Ja am zielhang bei der erstenfahrt bei ner so gschissenen bremswelle  :Wink: 

Unkonzentriert und geflogen bin ich

----------

